# My Small Collection of babies....Chanel, LV, Bal, Celine etc



## designerdiva40

Hi I've been asked by a few members about doing a collection but it takes a while to get them all out of the dust bags & take pics.....the pics I've taken are not the greatest quality as I took them with my Iphone but at least I finally got around to doing it.....I did keep promising I would share my lovely babies with you all.

My favourite is Chanel & will always be my favourite although LV is the designer that started my obsession with bags 13 years ago but those babies have long gone & been replaced with more modern designs.

I hope you all love them as much as me & thanks for taking the time to check them out......I have 30 bags but 5 are missing as I haven't had a chance to get them out so I'll add those later but 4 are quite old ones & the other is my newest.


----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## designerdiva40

Next is my Celine babies I have 2 Mini Luggages & 1 Trapeze


----------



## designerdiva40

Now for my LV bags.....I have a new one that I haven't added yet but I will soon just need to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## designerdiva40

Now here are my Balenciaga babies....I have 2 Works, 2 City bags & 1 Part Time.....I did have a few more but sold them.


----------



## designerdiva40

I have a few odd makes.....Chloe, Alexander Wang, YSL & D&G


----------



## designerdiva40

I have 2 Prada bags left but the ones I have left I love.


----------



## designerdiva40

I'm a bit obsessed with scarves so took a few pics of my favourite ones

Alexander McQueen & LV are my favourites for now 

God Save The Queen & leopard A McQ





Various coloured A McQ skull scarves





LV monogram stoles





LV Leopard SS Stoles......Marine, Rose Pop & Marron


----------



## designerdiva40

My 4 very old bags that I have left the rest are long gone to new homes.

2 Gucci & 2 Fendi bags.....these are too small for me now I prefer larger bags.


----------



## Maddy luv

Your collection is stunning, congrats and enjoy them.
Love your McQ scarves


----------



## Ondrea

Well done for giving us all a look at all your lovelies all those beautiful chanel's MMmm I wouldn't know which one to pick first!


----------



## mllev

Your collection is amazing, especially love all the Chanels!


----------



## designerdiva40

Ondrea said:


> Well done for giving us all a look at all your lovelies all those beautiful chanel's MMmm I wouldn't know which one to pick first!



Ha ha Hun you'll be catching me up before you know it


----------



## designerdiva40

Maddy luv said:


> Your collection is stunning, congrats and enjoy them.
> Love your McQ scarves



Thank you sweetie...... I do love my scarves although my DH doesn't understand why I've always got one around my neck


----------



## designerdiva40

mllev said:


> Your collection is amazing, especially love all the Chanels!



Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## irene83

great classic collection! it's very well balanced.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Love your collection! Seems like you have something for every occasion.. and you have all the classic styles that I love!


----------



## redskynight

Nice collection


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love love your collection especially the scarves!!!


----------



## JCM123

Your handbag collection is to die for! Love it!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Love your whole collection!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Great collection


----------



## designerdiva40

irene83 said:


> great classic collection! it's very well balanced.



Thanks for your sweet words


----------



## designerdiva40

glamourdoll. said:


> Love your collection! Seems like you have something for every occasion.. and you have all the classic styles that I love!



Thanks that means a lot coming from a lady like yourself who has an amazing collection too


----------



## designerdiva40

redskynight said:


> Nice collection



Thank you


----------



## designerdiva40

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love love your collection especially the scarves!!!



I think I got carried away with the McQueen scarves although they are pretty addictive but I really need to say No to any more


----------



## designerdiva40

JCM123 said:


> Your handbag collection is to die for! Love it!



Hi I see your in the UK too & your first post.....welcome


----------



## designerdiva40

BagLVer4Life said:


> Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Myrkur said:


> Love your whole collection!



Thanks for your lovely comment


----------



## designerdiva40

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Great collection



Thanks & I know you have some absolutely stunning bags yourself so thank you for checking my babies out that means a lot


----------



## mlag724

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I've been asked by a few members about doing a collection but it takes a while to get them all out of the dust bags & take pics.....the pics I've taken are not the greatest quality as I took them with my Iphone but at least I finally got around to doing it.....I did keep promising I would share my lovely babies with you all.
> 
> My favourite is Chanel & will always be my favourite although LV is the designer that started my obsession with bags 13 years ago but those babies have long gone & been replaced with more modern designs.
> 
> I hope you all love them as much as me & thanks for taking the time to check them out......I have 30 bags but 5 are missing as I haven't had a chance to get them out so I'll add those later but 4 are quite old ones & the other is my newest.


 Thank you for sharing your beautiful bags and etc............... Love everything. Now we need modelling pictures.


----------



## designerdiva40

mlag724 said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful bags and etc............... Love everything. Now we need modelling pictures.



Thanks sweetie.....Mod pics may come later on


----------



## Elina0408

You have a well balanced collection, many congrats and enjoy!


----------



## designerdiva40

Elina0408 said:


> You have a well balanced collection, many congrats and enjoy!



Thanks for stopping by & checking out my collection


----------



## loveceline30

I love your collection! Great pieces! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## PoshVintageCH

InLove and InFatuated  Amazing collection, I am also a Chanel type of girl myself!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks & I know you have some absolutely stunning bags yourself so thank you for checking my babies out that means a lot



Even with goodies of my own it is always nice to drool over other's goodies.


----------



## cheer_up_cherry

Love your Alma


----------



## JCM123

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I see your in the UK too & your first post.....welcome



Thank you! Been lurking for a while as I love seeing all the bags and people's advice! It's my birthday soon so hopefully will be getting a new addition


----------



## dcrazybaghag

you have one of the best collections so far. well thought of, iconic pieces. love them all!


----------



## Aluxe

I really like your collection!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## designerdiva40

A few modeling pics of my babies

Pomme Alma






Vermillon Celine Mini





LV Delightful GM





LV DE Speedy B 35





Chanel 12A red GST


----------



## designerdiva40

A few more

Chanel Executive Cerf Tote blue





Lavender Classic Clutch with chain





Balenciaga Cyclamen Work





Celine Mini Luggage Souris


----------



## designerdiva40

A couple more

Balenciaga Black City





Balenciaga Papyrus Part Time





Balenciaga Sang Work





Balenciaga Dark Violet City LE





Celine Trapeze Royal Blue


----------



## designerdiva40

Chanel GST black GHW






Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Caramel





Alexander Wang Rocco


----------



## wild child

I love every piece in your collection! You have such a great variety and they're all so pretty! Thanks for sharing your collection and the modeling pics


----------



## kookla99

I love all your pieces!  Great modelling pics as well.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Just found this - lovely collection Hun.  You might have persuaded me to increase my LV stole collection!


----------



## designerdiva40

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Just found this - lovely collection Hun.  You might have persuaded me to increase my LV stole collection!



Hi my lovely friend......I definitely think you need another LV stole.....hope you have a fab time choosing xx


----------



## chaneladdicted1

What a wonderful collection... I would LOVE TO HAVE all your Chanels!


----------



## chaneladdicted1

Thank you so much for the modeling pictures love it~


----------



## CelineNanoLover

Love you're bags! I was wondering where you're black leather jacket is from?


----------



## Katiesmama

Love love love it all!    Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## designerdiva40

I have another new addition.....LV Galleria PM Mono.....Mod pics to follow


----------



## dcrazybaghag

Love your new lv!


----------



## LenRN

I must say, your collection is to die for! You have every piece that I want for myself. Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Myblackbag

Beautiful collection!


----------



## steph22

Sooo jealous! What a fab collection you have, something for every outfit.


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Sooo jealous! What a fab collection you have, something for every outfit.



Thanks Steph for your lovely words & thanks for checking my babies out


----------



## CPrincessUK

Designer Diva, I just noticed your thread from your signature. Your collection is wonderful. I love every single thing. You have amazing taste and your choices are so classy!

The modelling pictures are wonderful too!


----------



## designerdiva40

CPrincessUK said:


> Designer Diva, I just noticed your thread from your signature. Your collection is wonderful. I love every single thing. You have amazing taste and your choices are so classy!
> 
> The modelling pictures are wonderful too!



CP you are so sweet & my mod pics are no where near as gorgeous as yours..... You look beautiful in every pic & what an amazing collection of beauties you have too


----------



## CPrincessUK

designerdiva40 said:


> CP you are so sweet & my mod pics are no where near as gorgeous as yours..... You look beautiful in every pic & what an amazing collection of beauties you have too



Awww  but your collection has so many different designers. Mine is very mulberry heavy. Hehe. I do wish I could add some chanels to my collection!I love your thread so much I bookmarked on my iPad!


----------



## wai_ling

Wow. Your are amazing !! 
I like the collection for balenciaga !!


----------



## designerdiva40

CPrincessUK said:


> Awww  but your collection has so many different designers. Mine is very mulberry heavy. Hehe. I do wish I could add some chanels to my collection!I love your thread so much I bookmarked on my iPad!



Awwww that's so kind..... I hope you enjoy..... I enjoy yours & although you love Mulberry mainly if I remember don't you have a fushia Alma if so that is one stunning bag & I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one


----------



## CPrincessUK

designerdiva40 said:


> Awwww that's so kind..... I hope you enjoy..... I enjoy yours & although you love Mulberry mainly if I remember don't you have a fushia Alma if so that is one stunning bag & I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one



I do! She is lovely. I don't use her often though as she is too small for work.


----------



## Serva1

Love you Chanel bags, AW and Alma. The modelling pictures showing how you comine your scarfcollection with bags is lovely too...Thank you for sharing


----------



## CeePee08

Love the Chanel and Balenciaga bags!!!&#57606;


----------



## Mayfly285

designerdiva40 said:


> My 4 very old bags that I have left the rest are long gone to new homes.
> 
> 2 Gucci & 2 Fendi bags.....these are too small for me now I prefer larger bags.


 
You have an absolutely AMAZING collection and such good taste!!  Congratulations!    I particularly adore the Chanels!  My problem is that I don't know the styles of these designers (ie what the individual bags are called).  When people talk about Neverfull or Speedy I'm clueless and have to google them to be able to picture them!  Would it be possible to list the names somewhere?  I love the red LV but only recognise the AW Rocco (she said, shame-facedly) :shame:  It's interesting how you mention that your early bags are now too small for you; I look at some of my early bags and think the same!  It's not even as though I carry more stuff; styles do change, although I still crave a metallic fur Lily!!


----------



## ninakt

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## xhalted1

Beautiful collection


----------



## 2moons

Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mf19

Such an amazing collection... A bag for every mood! Love xx


----------



## Nikuska

Your collection is simply stunning! Thank you for sharing


----------



## cnm5292

WOW WOW WOW. Seriously love every bag and accessory that you have posted! So envious, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Glamouricious

wow...very nice collection!:greengrin:


----------



## JCM123

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I see your in the UK too & your first post.....welcome



Thank you    so nice to 'meet' so many nice like minded handbag obsessed ladies


----------



## designerdiva40

I have a new addition & a bag I've dreamed of owning but could never get my hands on one but I'm now the proud owner of a Hermes Birkin 35


----------



## CPrincessUK

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a new addition & a bag I've dreamed of owning but could never get my hands on one but I'm now the proud owner of a Hermes Birkin 35



Designerdiva I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS!!! hehehe
you have to share on the non mulberry purchases forum.
It is wonderful!

is it one of the candy colours?


----------



## edgyme888

I just envy you totally!


----------



## mlag724

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a new addition & a bag I've dreamed of owning but could never get my hands on one but I'm now the proud owner of a Hermes Birkin 35



Congrats. It's beautiful


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Gorgeous


----------



## NashvilleSwank

Great collection!


----------



## Luxylife

Loveleeey


----------



## Luxylife

Gorgeouuus love every item


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Beautiful collection!!


----------



## GG1898

Love them all!,,


----------



## CCAST

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## *Sai*

Beautiful collection!! Cannot believe I missed this!!! LOVE THIS SO MUCH... VERY STUNNING COLLECTION


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Beautiful collection


----------



## designerdiva40

*Sai* said:


> Beautiful collection!! Cannot believe I missed this!!! LOVE THIS SO MUCH... VERY STUNNING COLLECTION



Thanks sweetie for your lovely words it means a lot from someone who has one stunning collection herself...... Would love to see all your beauties Sai x


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

OMG!  I adore your collection!  Beautiful!  Lucky lucky lady!


----------



## designerdiva40

CCmoiselleCC said:


> OMG!  I adore your collection!  Beautiful!  Lucky lucky lady!



How kind of you..... Thank you for checking my babes out


----------



## travelluver

Great collection - you are one lucky lady!!!  How often do you get rid of a bag, how do you determine which one goes and how do you sell it?  Also, I just got my second Chanel and love them to pieces, but your D & G hits a chord with me -


----------



## Aluxe

Second time here - loving all the additions and mod pics!


----------



## designerdiva40

travelluver said:


> Great collection - you are one lucky lady!!!  How often do you get rid of a bag, how do you determine which one goes and how do you sell it?  Also, I just got my second Chanel and love them to pieces, but your D & G hits a chord with me -



Hi thanks for your kind words........ I did buy a few more bags this year but they wasn't working for me so I sold them to fund other bags I loved more...... My Chanels are the only bags I try & keep hold of although I did sell my WOC & a wallet but only because it wasn't love but all the others I love...... The D & G clutch is a few years old now but I love it because its quite casual so great for less dressy nights out..... I think D & G still sell similar ones


----------



## designerdiva40

Aluxe said:


> Second time here - loving all the additions and mod pics!




Thanks sweetie for visiting a second time x


----------



## steph22

designerdiva40 said:


> Chanel GST black GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco



Been back to look over your amazing collection and love a couple of things on these pics. Can I ask where you got the charm on your Prada and the jumper that you are wearing with the Rocco? X


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Been back to look over your amazing collection and love a couple of things on these pics. Can I ask where you got the charm on your Prada and the jumper that you are wearing with the Rocco? X



Hi Hun the charms are all by Juicy couture.....I buy them to put on my Bal bags & the jumper is from last year H&M but I think I spotted some similar last week in there but didn't look too much because I though it looked too similar to the one I already have.....Hope your well x


----------



## steph22

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi Hun the charms are all by Juicy couture.....I buy them to put on my Bal bags & the jumper is from last year H&M but I think I spotted some similar last week in there but didn't look too much because I though it looked too similar to the one I already have.....Hope your well x



Thanks DD! Will pop in to H&M then and see what I can find.


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I have another new addition.....LV Galleria PM Mono.....Mod pics to follow



Where's your modelling pic with this DD? Love your modelling shots


----------



## Designpurchaser

Just looked through this....lots of modelling pics I hadn't seen before. You look fantastic


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Where's your modelling pic with this DD? Love your modelling shots



Hi Hun thanks for visiting my little thread.....I haven't had a chance to use Galleria or Speedy DE I'm obsessed with the B bag.....I have a new addition that I haven't even gotten around to taking pics of


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Just looked through this....lots of modelling pics I hadn't seen before. You look fantastic



Your too kind DP.....I might have to start photo shopping them


----------



## designerdiva40

A new addition to my little collection.
Balenciaga Velo Coq RGGHW


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi Hun thanks for visiting my little thread.....I haven't had a chance to use Galleria or Speedy DE I'm obsessed with the B bag.....I have a new addition that I haven't even gotten around to taking pics of



Another addition??? Spill DD!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Got these little presents from DH for our 17th Wedding Anniversary

H Belt






Hermes Clic Clac bangle 





Chanel Sunglasses ready for next summer


----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## mlag724

designerdiva40 said:


>



Happy Anniversary. Congrats on your beautiful gifts. You have beautiful and classic goodies and I always enjoy browsing your revealsLove your style..


----------



## designerdiva40

mlag724 said:


> Happy Anniversary. Congrats on your beautiful gifts. You have beautiful and classic goodies and I always enjoy browsing your revealsLove your style..



Aaaaah thanks for your kind comments & thanks for checking out my collection


----------



## aeonat

designerdiva40 said:


> LV Leopard SS Stoles......Marine, Rose Pop & Marron




Amazing scarf/stoles!!

Quick question for ou.. do you think the Marine will be too close to rose pop? I got the rose pop and wondering if I should get the Marine as well. Please advice!!


----------



## designerdiva40

aeonat said:


> Amazing scarf/stoles!!
> 
> Quick question for ou.. do you think the Marine will be too close to rose pop? I got the rose pop and wondering if I should get the Marine as well. Please advice!!



Hi no not at all.....the Marine is navy & red the rose pop is black & dark pink (raspberry colour)......I use my Marine more than any other scrave because it goes with all my red bags & I'm normally carrying a red bag


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I absolutely love every piece. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## pumpkin0702

It's amazing!!! I love the Celines


----------



## susiana

OMG ....Love so much all your collection .
You are really living in handbag heaven ..
Thank you for sharing with us...
Enjoy them in good health ...


----------



## cnm5292

wow, I seriously love and want absolutely all of it.


----------



## Ardilna

nice collections..


----------



## Accesorize

Just seen your collection and I had to write and tell you that I LOVE each and every piece of your item. They are just my style! Your Birkin at the end was the perfect icing on the cake! Enjoy x


----------



## iamsmilin

Great collection, it's one of the most varied I have seen on this site! Love all the modeling pics!


----------



## DonnaHawk

I love every pc in your collection...you have great taste picking 
The perfect pc to make your collection perfection.


----------



## cwcmichelle

You have great taste, congrats  I'm jealous!


----------



## littlehanoi

You have such an amazing beautiful collection, love every pieces!


----------



## designerdiva40

littlehanoi said:


> You have such an amazing beautiful collection, love every pieces!



Thank you sweetie that's very kind of you to say such lovely words x


----------



## designerdiva40

cwcmichelle said:


> You have great taste, congrats  I'm jealous!



Thank you its that your stunning Trapeze in your avatar its gorgeous


----------



## designerdiva40

I thought I would post a few new additions that I got for my Birthday


----------



## mandyglick

OMG, I am literally drooling. Your collection is so fab!!


----------



## blssdbythbst

I LOOOOVE your collection, keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## luvluv

I'd be super happy if I had your 'small' collection!


----------



## Kopisusu

Stunning collection! Love the variety!


----------



## designerdiva40

Xmas present from DH....... Chopard Happy diamond heart earrings





A pic of my little Chopard set


----------



## twitspie

Stunning collection - love all your bags!

Fab jewels too!


----------



## zzarazza

such a nice collection! Love the recent additions, the Mulberry is soo cute! Chopard set is very interesting.


----------



## cinnamongurl

Inspired to get a Celine luggage tote after seeing your thread  Great taste in bags, I love your collection!


----------



## Keirstan

Really great collection! You've got all my favorite designers and styles covered! I'm especially motivated now to move the Velo up on my list!


----------



## Bella39

Hi can i ask where did you get your leather jackets? They look fabulous on you  and i think a celine box bag would be a great addition yes?


----------



## farmy

cinnamongurl said:


> Inspired to get a Celine luggage tote after seeing your thread  Great taste in bags, I love your collection!



I'm exactly the same the more I see these the more I like them.  

Your collection is amazing Designerdiva40 just lovely.


----------



## mikko1413

Love your collection. Thank you for sharing. A very good selection from all brands. Inspired me to do a shoot for my bags too


----------



## Chicklet 000

Great pieces


----------



## cinnamongurl

farmy said:


> I'm exactly the same the more I see these the more I like them.
> 
> Your collection is amazing Designerdiva40 just lovely.



They just look so classy, don't they?   Happy hunting to us!


----------



## iluvmybags

You have a stunning collection of bags!  Love your range of colors and styles and designers.  I particularly love the colors of your Chanel bags!  I also love your scarves and Bal Moto jackets.

I gotta ask tho ~ I am in love with this sweater and wonder if you can share the designer and where/when you bought it?


----------



## designerdiva40

iluvmybags said:


> You have a stunning collection of bags!  Love your range of colors and styles and designers.  I particularly love the colors of your Chanel bags!  I also love your scarves and Bal Moto jackets.
> 
> I gotta ask tho ~ I am in love with this sweater and wonder if you can share the designer and where/when you bought it?



Thanks for such kind words...... I've been asked so many times about this sweater & believe it or not its from H & M it was very very cheap but sadly from a couple of years ago.


----------



## designerdiva40

Bella39 said:


> Hi can i ask where did you get your leather jackets? They look fabulous on you  and i think a celine box bag would be a great addition yes?



Hi a couple are by Balenciaga & the others are High Street..... Thanks for such nice words


----------



## cherrycookies

nice!


----------



## iluvmybags

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks for such kind words...... I've been asked so many times about this sweater & believe it or not its from H & M it was very very cheap but sadly from a couple of years ago.



Thank you!  Isn't it amazing that sometimes out favorite pieces of clothing are the least expensive items we own?! Guess its better that way ~ more money for bags & shoes!


----------



## designerdiva40

First bag purchase of 2013...... I felt I was missing a tiny across body bag that's ideal for running errands, shopping & when I don't need to take too much with me so I had to get this cute little bag.

Mulberry mini Alexa Slate Blue


----------



## mikko1413

Your mulberry is a beauty. Lucky gal !


----------



## ninakt

What a stunning collection full of classics ,yet many playful ones added as well.
All your modeling pics are gorgeous,wow!
All my fav brands too


----------



## Mimimamma

Lovely lovely collection, especially love the Celine and the the Birkin- what a fab colour.


----------



## MrsJstar

Wow gorgeous, classy collection!! Love love the mod pics!! And the Bal jackets are killer!!


----------



## Mariana_168

I love your collection!!!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Xmas present from DH....... Chopard Happy diamond heart earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of my little Chopard set



WOW!!! What a clever fab hubby!!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

I love this thread even more every time I see it!!

How do you store everything? Out of storage bags? In storage bags? Hidden in cupboard? On display in a display cabinet? Would love to see a pic.....


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> I love this thread even more every time I see it!!
> 
> How do you store everything? Out of storage bags? In storage bags? Hidden in cupboard? On display in a display cabinet? Would love to see a pic.....



Hi Hun.....where have you been ??

All my babies are stored in there dust bags fully stuffed even my Bals & most people store Bals flat but I like them fully stuffed 

I have 3 different cupboards where there stored away out of sight......I have stolen a double wardrobe in my sons bedroom where I keep all my coats & Bals although I don't think my son was very impressed with that but they have to sleep somewhere


----------



## shannon123

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi Hun.....where have you been ??
> 
> All my babies are stored in there dust bags fully stuffed even my Bals & most people store Bals flat but I like them fully stuffed
> 
> I have 3 different cupboards where there stored away out of sight......I have stolen a double wardrobe in my sons bedroom where I keep all my coats & Bals although I don't think my son was very impressed with that but they have to sleep somewhere



Hi hun,

Lots going on my end occupying lots of my time so I've been out of the loop....

What a shame.... I was hoping to see a beautiful display cabinet full of leather! Mine are kept the same way, all stuffed in their protective bags or in their lovely little boxes


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Lots going on my end occupying lots of my time so I've been out of the loop....
> 
> What a shame.... I was hoping to see a beautiful display cabinet full of leather! Mine are kept the same way, all stuffed in their protective bags or in their lovely little boxes



I store my boxes away the only bags that are kept in there boxes are the Birkin, Chanel clutch, LV Eva & LV Alma but the rest are just sleeping in the dust bags.

I don't think I'd ever have them out on display unless I had a room solely for my use & I could lock the room up


----------



## Maddy luv

I like to come back and drool
Beautiful additions... a Birkin


----------



## asmith1

Amazing collection!


----------



## etherealdelight

That's quite a collection!


----------



## mrsb5810

Just come across this thread & love your collection. It was your first pic of the gray Chanel bag that stole my heart & I went "yep, that's so me!". 
Congrats DD, so cool you have your birkin too, out of curiosity, how long did it take for you hunt one down? x


----------



## designerdiva40

mrsb5810 said:


> Just come across this thread & love your collection. It was your first pic of the gray Chanel bag that stole my heart & I went "yep, that's so me!".
> Congrats DD, so cool you have your birkin too, out of curiosity, how long did it take for you hunt one down? x



Hi thanks for such kind comments ...... Trying to find a Birkin is like mission impossible here in the UK so it did take a few years but that's probably a good thing because I think if they were easy to get I'd probably have 10 & be bankrupt by now


----------



## designerdiva40

I have some new purchases to add to my collection

Mulberry Biker boots









Mulberry Alexa SS Midnight










Bal Moto jacket 






A few mod pics


----------



## CPrincessUK

designerdiva40 said:


> I have some new purchases to add to my collection
> 
> Mulberry Biker boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Alexa SS Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bal Moto jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few mod pics


your collection is WONDERFUL. This is one of my favourite threads ever!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I was waiting for this thread to be updated as I knew there had been a few purchases made!

Lovely.  Alexa suits you.


----------



## designerdiva40

CPrincessUK said:


> your collection is WONDERFUL. This is one of my favourite threads ever!!!



Ah you are so lovely CP & wow wouldn't I wouldn't give to own your Bays collection


----------



## designerdiva40

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I was waiting for this thread to be updated as I knew there had been a few purchases made!
> 
> Lovely.  Alexa suits you.



Thanks honey just a shame it won't be me revealing on orange beauty


----------



## CPrincessUK

designerdiva40 said:


> Ah you are so lovely CP & wow wouldn't I wouldn't give to own your Bays collection



Thank you  I keep on feeling like I should have a more varied collection but I like what I like!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks honey just a shame it won't be me revealing on orange beauty



Gutted that I missed that! Oh well, keep your ear to the ground for me - if you hear of any, let me know!


----------



## designerdiva40

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Gutted that I missed that! Oh well, keep your ear to the ground for me - if you hear of any, let me know!



Didn't realise you was looking for another one but I'll definitely keep an eye out.....to be honest as much as I love my one & only its so damn heavy I think one is probably enough for me unless I start building my muscles


----------



## chubbyshopper

Fab bag collection. loving your new mulberrys on you too


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

designerdiva40 said:


> Didn't realise you was looking for another one but I'll definitely keep an eye out.....to be honest as much as I love my one & only its so damn heavy I think one is probably enough for me unless I start building my muscles



Well that is the problem with them, they are heavy and to be honest it's not something that really suits my lifestyle and I'd always written off getting another so I blame your recent acquisition for making me even think about it again!! Lol

(oh forgot to tell you my darling DH got me an LV Mono 35 Speedy B for Xmas!!)


----------



## designerdiva40

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Well that is the problem with them, they are heavy and to be honest it's not something that really suits my lifestyle and I'd always written off getting another so I blame your recent acquisition for making me even think about it again!! Lol
> 
> (oh forgot to tell you my darling DH got me an LV Mono 35 Speedy B for Xmas!!)



Aaaaah that's brilliant & what a lovely DH you have..... Bag twins


----------



## DonnaHawk

Stunning collection .....each bag is beautiful, love your taste.


----------



## brainstorm

Love the bright Celine you have and the Bal jacket is such a great color!


----------



## catz1ct

Wow this is like bag heaven lol, stunning collection!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Wow impressive! You have quite a lovely collection.


----------



## sugna

Wow!!! Everything is just so beautiful, a very elite, classy collection!


----------



## imfabulous

designerdiva40 said:


> My 4 very old bags that I have left the rest are long gone to new homes.
> 
> 2 Gucci & 2 Fendi bags.....these are too small for me now I prefer larger bags.


youre collection is fabulous! it makes me drool while I scroll down and say there is more  wow!


----------



## BrandedBagsBaby

WOW ! Fantastic bags on your collection.
How i wish i can have like yours. 

I like the red chanel.   Oh Celine is nice too...Very sexy !  

All your bags are nice and you are good in choosing the best for your collection.


----------



## littlehanoi

designerdiva40 said:


> A new addition to my little collection.
> Balenciaga Velo Coq RGGHW


Can not describe how much I love those red beauty, DD I am officialy in the list if you get bored of them


----------



## designerdiva40

Little purchase.....YSL boots.....wanted them for ages


----------



## mrsb5810

designerdiva40 said:


> Little purchase.....YSL boots.....wanted them for ages



Wow, gorgeous! I want them! You really are the style queen!


----------



## designerdiva40

mrsb5810 said:


> Wow, gorgeous! I want them! You really are the style queen!



Thanks for such kind comments but I'm not that stylish..... Your too kind


----------



## brooksgirl425

You have a very beautiful collection!  
The LV speedys with long strap can they be worn cross body?


----------



## designerdiva40

brooksgirl425 said:


> You have a very beautiful collection!
> The LV speedys with long strap can they be worn cross body?



Hi yes they can be worn across body...... Thanks for checking out my babies


----------



## kiki1971

Love the purple Balenciaga! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dani2shop

so pretty !


----------



## fchiang

your collection is beautiful! love the variety in colors  esp the Balenciaga ones!


----------



## littlehanoi

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks for such kind comments but I'm not that stylish..... Your too kind



Yes, I think you have diva style . I love both your new boots, this one and Mulberry one. But I think this pair is so very classy, leather looks amazing. I don't dare to try because I know I will keep thinking about them


----------



## CPrincessUK

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Little purchase.....YSL boots.....wanted them for ages



These boots are gorgeous too! Lucky you.


----------



## Calvin7592

Your Celine bags are to die for. Love the Alexander Wang too. Well rounded, stunning collection. Also, love the McQueen skull scarves. I only have one, but I love it!


----------



## designerdiva40

Calvin7592 said:


> Your Celine bags are to die for. Love the Alexander Wang too. Well rounded, stunning collection. Also, love the McQueen skull scarves. I only have one, but I love it!



Aaaaah Thanks, I'm hoping to add the Keepall soon......Have to look stylish even at the gym


----------



## Maddy luv

designerdiva40 said:


> Little purchase.....YSL boots.....wanted them for ages



Gorgeous boots, now you need the cabas Chyc


----------



## farmy

Oh those boots are DIVINE!


----------



## riffraff

Wow!  DD I don't even know where to start with the compliments!!!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Really amazing collection! I particularly love the Bals, I've just got one that I love, classic black giant city silver HW. They're so slouchy, rock chic and fab! I also admire your scarves especially the McQueens...love all the colours. Ive been up and down whether to get one but now that will be my next purchase.....

Can't wait to see what you buy next........


----------



## designerdiva40

riffraff said:


> Wow!  DD I don't even know where to start with the compliments!!!



Thanks Riffraff x


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

LOVE your collection!


----------



## BarbaraGordon

Thank you for sharing! Your Chanel bags are simply perfect! I'm jealous! Ha ha.


----------



## Chloe715

Love love love your collection~ especially the blue Chanel!


----------



## designerdiva40

Present from hubby......Celine Phantom in Sun colour its absolutely stunning


----------



## Myblackbag

Love the Celine!


----------



## littlehanoi

designerdiva40 said:


> Present from hubby......Celine Phantom in Sun colour its absolutely stunning



Love all three babes


----------



## Sandraacmenj

I love you collection! You have great taste!


----------



## mlag724

I





designerdiva40 said:


> Present from hubby......Celine Phantom in Sun colour its absolutely stunning


It's beautiful. Congrats. What a sweet Hubby.


----------



## farmy

That phantom is just stunning.


----------



## WaffleCloth

Love it!


----------



## designerdiva40

I finally chose a Givenchy Antigona after agonising over colour......I think I chose the right colour 

Royal Blue medium Antigona


----------



## Julija

designerdiva40 said:


> I finally chose a Givenchy Antigona after agonising over colour......I think I chose the right colour
> 
> Royal Blue medium Antigona



Wow, love your Antigona, so gorgeous. Love that is different from black, nice change Antigona is on top of my wishlist right now but i think i want a small one. Congrats, yours is drop dead!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Love your collection


----------



## mlag724

designerdiva40 said:


> I finally chose a Givenchy Antigona after agonising over colour......I think I chose the right colour
> 
> Royal Blue medium Antigona



Another winner congrats.


----------



## Fashionista2

I adore your chanel , celine , and Louis Vuitton collection


----------



## sueeee33

very nice&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## alaia76

stunning and great collections just love every each of it


----------



## designerdiva40

I exchanged the yellow Phantom for slate blue


----------



## mrsb5810

I much prefer this! Well done! x


----------



## designerdiva40

mrsb5810 said:


> I much prefer this! Well done! x



Yes its definitely easier to wear although the yellow was stunning but not very practical


----------



## Ms. Bagaholic

Beautiful collection!


----------



## jennyliu87

love your celines


----------



## Handbaginlove

Love your Celine or Chanel----> beautiful


----------



## jacquelinewong

Love your red PST bag~~~


----------



## designerdiva40

jacquelinewong said:


> Love your red PST bag~~~



Hi thanks  this ones the GST


----------



## designerdiva40

Valentines gift from my sweet hubby


----------



## Maddy luv

designerdiva40 said:


> I exchanged the yellow Phantom for slate blue



Better choice,  slate blue


----------



## Bratty1919

designerdiva40 said:


> Valentines gift from my sweet hubby



Cool hubby, awesome gift! Congrats!


----------



## Peacock26

designerdiva40 said:


> Next is my Celine babies I have 2 Mini Luggages & 1 Trapeze


Your Celine collection is beyond drool worthy!!! I'm thinking about getting the green suede Celine phantom


----------



## Shoegal37

I have total bag envy, right now. I love your collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## designerdiva40

Received a YSL clutch & T&Co YG Bow earrings for Valentines


----------



## designerdiva40

Couldn't resist this colour


----------



## Cofia

Amazing collection!


----------



## juliapham2812

Beautiful collection , love your chanel, celine n givenchy ^^


----------



## crazy8baglady

What a fun & pretty color!


----------



## _neen5

Amazing!


----------



## bluesclues

Lovely collection! How often do you use your speedys? Do you find them to be very practical?


----------



## EAA3kalab

designerdiva40 said:


> Couldn't resist this colour


LOVELY BAGS!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

bluesclues said:


> Lovely collection! How often do you use your speedys? Do you find them to be very practical?



Never & I don't know why its criminal really to have them & not use them but I think I like my bright colours so I end up picking a bright leather bag..... They are great bags though & I really should start using them


----------



## designerdiva40

I came home from Harrods today with these 2 purchases.

LV Sarah Wallet & Chanel earrings that match my new necklace.


----------



## CPrincessUK

designerdiva40 said:


> I came home from Harrods today with these 2 purchases.
> 
> LV Sarah Wallet & Chanel earrings that match my new necklace.


Ahh designerdiva!!! I love this thread  Just wonderful!


----------



## designerdiva40

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahh designerdiva!!! I love this thread  Just wonderful!



 thanks Hun but no more bag purchases for me for the rest of the year I'm going to have to live through all the lovely M ladies purchases


----------



## Pao9

Wow love your collection!!! Ill post my tiny collection, doesnt even come close to this one!! LOL, but who knows some day!!! How do you like the Rocco? I think its such a cool bag!!!!


----------



## designerdime

what an amazing and stunning collection!!!
I am very curious to know, with such a well-rounded collection which bags do you find yourself reaching for the most? top 3 perhaps?
thanks for sharing with us your beauties


----------



## designerdiva40

designerdime said:


> what an amazing and stunning collection!!!
> I am very curious to know, with such a well-rounded collection which bags do you find yourself reaching for the most? top 3 perhaps?
> thanks for sharing with us your beauties



I think I love them all but if I could only keep 3 it would be......Birkin, Chanel Jumbo & LV Alma Pomme because I love the colour so much but the Birkin & Jumbo are such classics so that's why I could never let them go


----------



## designerdiva40

Pao9 said:


> Wow love your collection!!! Ill post my tiny collection, doesnt even come close to this one!! LOL, but who knows some day!!! How do you like the Rocco? I think its such a cool bag!!!!



Yes I love the Rocco its such an edgy bag IYKWIM & its really nice to carry especially with the shoulder strap & its not as heavy as some people make out but I suppose if you fill it right up it would be then but I try to just take out the bare minimum to keep the weight down.


----------



## slavine

your collections make me jealous , love all balenciaga part 

nice choice..


----------



## sandc

Love your collection! I don't know how you decide which beautiful bag to use every day.  Love the YSL boots too!


----------



## designerdiva40

sandc said:


> Love your collection! I don't know how you decide which beautiful bag to use every day.  Love the YSL boots too!



Hi Hun...... I usually match it with what outfit I'm wearing but I try to use the bag I choose for at least a week before I swap again otherwise it drives me crazy keep swapping


----------



## melancholyway

This is such a stunning collection! Thank you for sharing. I especially love your Chanels.


----------



## pigiryn

Wat a stunning collection


----------



## chocolateslovem

Love your collection. The 1st Prada photo I really like. Difficult to find nowadays.


----------



## Mary0717

Love your bags, amazing collections!


----------



## tucsonjoe

your grey chanel is stunning. (:


----------



## CielMiel

love the chanels  they're just precious


----------



## babeiixazngrl

love the balenciaga bags!!! I'm looking to buy them too but they discontinued the giant hardware


----------



## macyliu

Love all chanel bags


----------



## pikepeak

love your collection


----------



## JBenz

Beautiful Collection!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Wowzer dd  what a stunning collection you have and i love your mod shots &#9829;


----------



## Perfact

You have a beautiful collection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Purse__addict

Love your collection designerdiva! The pics of the bags look stunning but your mod pics really bring them to life. Congrats.

Curious to know, how do you acquire such a wide range of classics, do you buy preloved, and if so where from?xx


----------



## vwynn

Every single bag is beautiful! Love all your wonderful collections!


----------



## designerdiva40

Purse__addict said:


> Love your collection designerdiva! The pics of the bags look stunning but your mod pics really bring them to life. Congrats.
> 
> Curious to know, how do you acquire such a wide range of classics, do you buy preloved, and if so where from?xx



I only own a couple of Pre owned but the rest I've bought brand new...... I love that no one else has carried the bag I've bought but I am a bit OCD with my bags & do baby them


----------



## MsCandice

An absolutely beautiful collection!!! And you wear it all so well.


----------



## rickyrouxy

&#128092;They are All beautiful and in great condition! Congrats!!! love ur collection!&#10084;


----------



## EeshT

designerdiva40 said:


>


 Hiya,

Lovely, Lovely collection. Can you please tell me where you got your bag charms from? I have the cerf tote as well and want a charm for it. Thank you.


----------



## love2bmine

Your collection is INSPIRATIONAL


----------



## nadineluv

Beautiful collection!!
Btw...how is your cyclamen work holding up? I have the same exact bag that I bought over 1 year ago. Its still in the box with tags, I haven't used it because I'm a little scared too  Though I can't part from it. Would love to know how it holds up. Thanks!!


----------



## Buttlerfly

Thanks for sharing and inspired us! Enjoy your collection!!


----------



## designerdiva40

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful collection!!
> Btw...how is your cyclamen work holding up? I have the same exact bag that I bought over 1 year ago. Its still in the box with tags, I haven't used it because I'm a little scared too  Though I can't part from it. Would love to know how it holds up. Thanks!!



Hi I've only used it a couple of times so I can't really say but I'm going to start using it again this year when the weather warms up, don't be scared to use it just be careful with denim its a killer to bags even denim that's been washed a lot still seems to mark light coloured bags.


----------



## designerdiva40

I have a new baby to add...... YSL Chyc Cabas Medium


----------



## mulberryforbes

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a new baby to add...... YSL Chyc Cabas Medium



Oh I love the colour dd

you are to  for school


----------



## rbc18

I love your chanel's, amazing!


----------



## littlehanoi

designerdiva40 said:


> Yes I love the Rocco its such an edgy bag IYKWIM & its really nice to carry especially with the shoulder strap & its not as heavy as some people make out but I suppose if you fill it right up it would be then but I try to just take out the bare minimum to keep the weight down.


 
They are bags that all women want, don't they? You have a dreamming and continuosly growing collection


----------



## CLAddict0602

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a new baby to add...... YSL Chyc Cabas Medium


I can't believe I just found this thread, where have I been?!?!? You have such a lovely collection!! and well done DH!!!!


----------



## Leenoo

Love your collection! beautiful!!


----------



## Allinace

Love all the chanel collection..plus the prada!


----------



## caryn1158

Your collection is stunning!! Wonderful taste!!


----------



## Mary B.

So nice....good taste...


----------



## Myrkur

What a nice collection you got! I'm trying to get my hands on a black birkin, but your red looks amazing!!


----------



## Kim007

Gorgeous!!


----------



## sunbelievable

amazing collection... i just  your prada galleria, chanel gst and lv alma vernis


----------



## BlondieB2013

awesome


----------



## designerdiva40

Myrkur said:


> What a nice collection you got! I'm trying to get my hands on a black birkin, but your red looks amazing!!



A black Birkin would be amazing, I have my eye on a black Kelly 

You really can't go wrong with black it goes with everything


----------



## voice

Love your Prada double zip tote! Great collection!


----------



## designerdiva40

I received a special bag today...... Hermes Kelly 32 black box leather with palladium hardware


----------



## mulberryforbes

You look HOT in that last picture


----------



## designerdiva40

mulberryforbes said:


> You look HOT in that last picture



Aaaaah thanks lovely x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Congrats on your lovely box Kelly. It is just stunning. I just love black with palladium hardware  and your collection thread is just AMAZING!


----------



## designerdiva40

CPrincessUK said:


> Congrats on your lovely box Kelly. It is just stunning. I just love black with palladium hardware  and your collection thread is just AMAZING!



Thank you lovely, I can't believe how lucky I was to find such a special bag


----------



## unruli

Wow!! What an amazing collection, I am in absolute awe =)

Keep up the posting


----------



## MAGJES

Love them all!


----------



## Nicelady

designerdiva40 said:


> My 4 very old bags that I have left the rest are long gone to new homes.
> 
> 2 Gucci & 2 Fendi bags.....these are too small for me now I prefer larger bags.


:urock:
Love all your bags...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

It's gorgeous, I knew you couldn't resist! You'll have to do an updated group photo now of what bags you've kept.


----------



## VICKSVAPO

designerdiva40 said:


> Little purchase.....YSL boots.....wanted them for ages



WOW!!! designerdiva40: you are such a  gorgeous lady...


----------



## sheva_msk

Love the Chanel's part! And LV leopard stoles are the best!!!


----------



## fairchild119

Love your red GST, red Alma and purple Balenciaga.


----------



## dv4eva

You have a beautiful collection! I love them all!


----------



## Aoifs

I share your taste - love your collection. I have the Chanel GSH black with GHW but i find it a little heavy! love the modelling pics - your good taste extends past your bags and scarves!! Can I ask where you got your leather jacket?


----------



## designerdiva40

Aoifs said:


> I share your taste - love your collection. I have the Chanel GSH black with GHW but i find it a little heavy! love the modelling pics - your good taste extends past your bags and scarves!! Can I ask where you got your leather jacket?



Hi there, thanks for such lovely comments, most of my leather jackets are Balenciaga.


----------



## beckatiffanie

I love your Celine mini luggages! The colors are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lisahopkins

Hi DD, so glad I stumbled across your collection thread, I've really enjoyed admiring all your bags, jackets, boots and jewellery all of which are fabulous and beautiful


----------



## hanagirl

designerdiva40 said:


> Little purchase.....YSL boots.....wanted them for ages



Love all the bags, jewelry and jacket, but these BOOTS! Oh la la! I'm in love! TDF &#128525;


----------



## IBraga

designerdiva40 said:


> My 4 very old bags that I have left the rest are long gone to new homes.
> 
> 2 Gucci & 2 Fendi bags.....these are too small for me now I prefer larger bags.


Love the colors of the Balenciagas!! Congrats!!


----------



## Frivole88

wow. you have an amazing collection.


----------



## Nico_79

For some reason I thought I had posted previously, but I wanted to say I really love your collection. The red birkin is gorgeous!


----------



## Geddes

Is your black Balenciaga a City ?
I see you gave Hermes another bashing ! Love the red, i like red, cant do it now with my hair colour


----------



## Calvin7592

Your collection is.... The ULTIMATE collection!


----------



## MYH

designerdiva40 said:


> I received a special bag today...... Hermes Kelly 32 black box leather with palladium hardware


Ok. I'm officially jealous now! Your black kelly is a beaut and you wear it well.  I love this bag.  Congrats on finding it.


----------



## tessa06

Your collection is not small at all!! I love the variety of your bag collection.. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Beautiful collection


----------



## KhloesCloset

designerdiva40 said:


> I came home from Harrods today with these 2 purchases.
> 
> LV Sarah Wallet & Chanel earrings that match my new necklace.


Those chanel earrings are beautiful!!!! And I am so in love with your bag collection!!!!


----------



## oxcoco

amazing collection


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GORGEOUS collection! Thanks so much for sharing!! You have impeccable taste!

If your collection is small, mine must be microscopic!


----------



## andreeavasile

Im in love  	 
I would kill to have your collection of Chanel bags


----------



## designerdiva40

Geddes said:


> Is your black Balenciaga a City ?
> I see you gave Hermes another bashing ! Love the red, i like red, cant do it now with my hair colour



Hi Honey yes the black Bal is a City.
I've seen your gorgeous hair & you could easily pull off a red bag


----------



## idaaaaxx

Handbag collection to DIE for!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi there, thanks for such lovely comments, most of my leather jackets are Balenciaga.



This definately NEEDS an update.....


----------



## Mya Wilkes

I am speechless! You have an amazing collection, such incredible style! And all the lovely bits - bag charms, scarves, earrings and ooohh those leather jackets are just drool worthy. soooooo jealous.


----------



## S.Q.

You have great taste. All of your bags are impeccable!


----------



## Ebonynoir

wow.. beautiful collection


----------



## designerdiva40

I have a brand new addition....... Hermes Kelly 35 Gris Tourtelle Clemence leather


----------



## hanagirl

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a brand new addition....... Hermes Kelly 35 Gris Tourtelle Clemence leather




Such a beauty!!!


----------



## mlag724

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a brand new addition....... Hermes Kelly 35 Gris Tourtelle Clemence leather


love your new addition. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## micheala

Totally chic, I love your taste


----------



## designerdiva40

Had a break from Hermes, I must post all my Hermes purchases for this year but in the mean time I have a new baby, saw a lady carrying this while I was on holiday & just knew I had to get it so luckily my DH agreed to an early Anniversary gift & I became the proud owner of a LV Pochette Metis.


----------



## steph22

designerdiva40 said:


> Had a break from Hermes, I must post all my Hermes purchases for this year but in the mean time I have a new baby, saw a lady carrying this while I was on holiday & just knew I had to get it so luckily my DH agreed to an early Anniversary gift & I became the proud owner of a LV Pochette Metis.



This is so nice. Different shape but works really well with your outfit.


----------



## TiaraM

designerdiva40 said:


> Had a break from Hermes, I must post all my Hermes purchases for this year but in the mean time I have a new baby, saw a lady carrying this while I was on holiday & just knew I had to get it so luckily my DH agreed to an early Anniversary gift & I became the proud owner of a LV Pochette Metis.


This is a lovely bag!


----------



## kmt000

Thanks for sharing with us!
Great bags and accessories you have, enjoy wearing them!


----------



## travelluver

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a brand new addition....... Hermes Kelly 35 Gris Tourtelle Clemence leather


Love the Laduree key chain, I have one, as well!


----------



## bagaholic_

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Venessa84

Absolutely love your collection. I can even pick a favorite. They are all beautiful!


----------



## sanmi

the collection is so gorgeous..


----------



## meijen

awesome, awesome collection.  love your modelling pics.


----------



## sanmi

Love ur Hermes and LV stuffs.. Cool..


----------



## bluesclues

Love all your bags! The model shots are cute too  which bags do you use the most?


----------



## Kmiranda

omg Pochette Metis is to die for.. Been trying to decide between that Saumur & Menilmontant!! Love &#10084;


----------



## NicLV

What a stunning collection! Especially love your Chanels. You can always tell a truly great design when it appears in someone's collection several times over in different colours


----------



## MrsJstar

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a brand new addition....... Hermes Kelly 35 Gris Tourtelle Clemence leather


Love all your collection and style!! So fab! This Kelly is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love your K35 Gris Tourtelle, *DD*! Such a beautiful color.


----------



## lindis12

designerdiva40 said:


> Next is my Celine babies I have 2 Mini Luggages & 1 Trapeze


Nice collection! Love it!


----------



## Allla

Fantastic collection....loved the photos. Thanks for sharing. Would you consider the Mulberry brand ?


----------



## Money520

adorable!!!!! love it


----------



## nadineluv

You seriously have an insane collection of handbags! Love them! Especially your Kellys!


----------



## _Cina

Your collection is simply amazing. I love every single piece! Great taste!


----------



## DollbabyGirl

I think your collection is one of my favourites of all time. I hope you add any updates at some point


----------



## sanmi

lindis12 said:


> Nice collection! Love it!




Beautiful bags [emoji41]


----------



## HotRedBag

Love your collections!


----------



## Stacey D

I love this thread it is great! Keep em coming ladies.


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous collection. I love the diversity of brands and colours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dianelv

I love that you have so many varied pieces and colours. So beautiful


----------

